# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Funny cats

## Hendricius

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nHGWfaluc8]YouTube - Funny Cats[/ame]

I love cats very much  :Smile: . This is a nice collection of cats in different situations  :Smile:

----------

